# Hammered sauger on Saturday 3/21



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Went below the Belleville Dam Saturday morning for a few hours. The bite was on, but takes were subtle and light. We were fishing vertical, I can't imagine anyone from the shore was having much (if any) luck. Most of my strikes were just extra weight while slowly vertical jigging an 1/8oz jighead with either a minnow or 2" grub. I caught equally as many fish on artificial as live bait, but working the bait VERY slowly was necessary. I was dropping to the bottom, lifting maybe 8-10" and slowly vertical jigging back to the bottom. Fish were not running real big, biggest maybe 16-17", but I caught easily over 40 fish and lost/missed several others.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sounds like an awesome day to be on the boat. Let me know if you need someone to split gas with since JB is in the tropics


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I was fishing from bank last night down there , I caught 5 fish in 4 hours , 3 Sauger and 2 Bass, One was a real nice smallie , that went about 2 lbs. only seen 1 other fish caught , Everyone would fish for about 20 minutes and leave


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> Sounds like an awesome day to be on the boat. Let me know if you need someone to split gas with since JB is in the tropics


For someone who has zero confidence when he fishes with me here around campus, he is pretty sure he is going to slam bonefish on the flats! 

RiverWader, I figured shore fishing would be rough. We were fishing right up in the locks, and like I said, bites were super light and you had to fish very slowly. Any horizontal cast/retrieve from the bank was going to be too much movement, I think. I think from the bank you would have to use a stationary rig with a weight, hook, and minnow and be patient to have any luck at all. The fish are in there for sure, though.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the report and fishing tips.Have been catching a few from below Greenup dam
Jake


----------

